# Un Power Macintosh 8600/120 à redemarrer



## itoffree (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer un 8600/120 à remettre en marche...

Ne possédant que d'une souris ADB pour l'instant, j'espère trouver rapidement sur mon secteur (le 62) un clavier ADB à petit prix... (Si quelqu'un à une bonne adresse ?)

A part ca le PM démarre correctement enfin je pense...
System 8,1 installé avec pas mal de chose à l'intérieur...

D'après ce que j'ai trouvé on peut installé un système 9,1. Ne possédant qu'un Emac qui fonctionne sur Tiger et n'étant pas un spécialiste de Mac, y a t'il une procédure particulière une fois que j'aurai un clavier et un système pour réinstallé l'OS ?

Si non si vous avez de bons liens et des conseils je suis preneur.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Vivid (2 Mai 2010)

les liens sont dans cette section .


----------



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

bonjour

avez-vous résolu votre problème ?
sinon, êtes vous bricoleur ?
je m'explique:
je dispose de deux claviers adb, dont je ne me sers pas.
je peux vous en donner un.
mais il faut répare la prise adb du premier (il exite un site sur lequel on explique comment faire)
et le second est qzerty.
autre problème: je suis à paris&#8230;


----------



## daffyb (24 Juin 2010)

installe MacOS 8.6 et restes-y c'est le meilleur MacOS "classic qui soit"


----------



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> installe MacOS 8.6 et restes-y c'est le meilleur MacOS "classic qui soit"



tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> installe MacOS 8.6 et restes-y c'est le meilleur MacOS "classic qui soit"





vieukh a dit:


> tout à fait d'accord



+1, mais encore faut-il en disposer, ça commence à ne plus être évident d'en trouver un (ou un 8.5 et sa mise à jour) !


----------

